# performance problem with Kyro II / powervr drivers?

## meyerm

Hi there,

I finally achieved running X with the powervr drivers. And it seems to work.

(I can't start the kernel with fb, start X and then switch back to console. This would cause a crash. But for now I just start with "default 80x25 console" and everything seems to work.)

But I'm having a really terrible performance. I did not yet checked Quake, CS or anything. But you will understand if you see my glxgears results...  :Wink: .

First, the output of glxinfo:

```
meyerm@pegasus meyerm $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Imagination Technologies

OpenGL renderer string: PowerVR KYRO

OpenGL version string: 1.2.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_S3_s3tc

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 32  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  4  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

As long as I can see, it looks fine. But when I start glxgears:

```
meyerm@pegasus meyerm $ glxgears

BPP(32) DB(1N) W(300) H(300) Xclip(0) Yclip(0) PFD(8)

BPP(32) DB(1N) W(304) H(300) Xclip(4) Yclip(0) PFD(8)

1718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 343.600 FPS

2124 frames in 5.0 seconds = 424.800 FPS

2142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 428.400 FPS

2140 frames in 5.0 seconds = 428.000 FPS

2143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 428.600 FPS
```

Even my Duron@750 with an old TNT2 card and dnetc & xmms activated in the background gets 620 FPS! And this machine here is a Dual PIII-XEON/550 with a Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 and has nothing else to do!

How many FPS do other Kyro II users have? Do you have any idea what went wrong here?

Thanks,

	Marcel

----------

## Squink101

Sounds familiar. I'm using the beta 2 drivers, but perfomance is terrible. Especially the 2d part. Tuxracer didn't run that bad, but Creatures Docking Station and Doom run so slow it's just not funny anymore. Maybe we installed them wrong. Or the drivers are just...crap.

----------

## meyerm

Oh well, I forget to mention that I'm using the beta 2 driver too. But I fear they won't ever bring out a new driver (or at least not in the near future  :Sad:  ).

As you said, tuxracer works. But I can really see the difference between my TNT2 and the Kyro2.

Did you achieve installing the driver for X and using a framebuffer for the default console? I like to work on the console but it is an impertinence with 80x25 chars... I just want 1024x768... (pixels of course)  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------

